# Roofing and insulation DISASTER



## mnp13 (Jan 16, 2007)

30 minutes into the storm, we found a large puddle on our guest bedroom rug. We moved the beds, rolled up the rug and put a bucket under the ceiling fixture hole.

That's a 3 gallon bucket.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hope it wasn't a roofer you found on craigslist and hope his insurance is paid up.As a contractor I carry 2 million dollars of insurance for things like this .Only difference is I don't do stupid chit like this and have never had to file a claim.
Best of luck to you.
My only advice is to make sure everything is dried out properly before anything new goes in.


----------



## mnp13 (Jan 16, 2007)

Fully insured company, not some random roofing guy. 

They are coming tomorrow to go over the damages.


----------



## mnp13 (Jan 16, 2007)

Well, though the problem was nightmarish, I have to say that the contractor has been brilliant in her response to it. They just finished the roof, and now we're (well, they are) working on the cleanup and repair.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Good follow up.

We aren't perfect but the ones that try are the keepers.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

+1. Obviously they made a big mistake, however it sounds like they are rectifying the issue. Kudos to them, and to you for choosing a good contractor.


----------



## mnp13 (Jan 16, 2007)

Sadly, this went south pretty quickly. 

We had our guy in, and he recommended tear out of wet plaster and replace with drywall. Then go over electric and re-insulate. Roofer didn't like the quote. 

The roofer wanted "their guy" to look at it. Ok fine. He said "no big deal, skim coat everything" and no need to have electric looked at. Um. No. 

So we decided to go with insurance, and the roofer was in full agreement. 

Insurance came in last Friday and said that a dry out company had to come in.

So today, after over three weeks, the dry out people came in. The plaster reads 70% moisture, (30% is considered dry) and the heat gun thing clearly shows the wet studs and joists in the walls and ceilings. Nothing is even close to dry. But because of the age of the house, they want asbestos testing done in the attic and the walls. Those people come tomorrow. We have to wait until the asbestos results are back before anything continues. 

Ceilings have continued to deteriorate, especially where the insulation is still sitting. Walls are continuing to discolor and bubble. Minor cracks are turning into large cracks. The longer it sits the worse it all gets. 

This would almost be funny... If I wasn't six months pregnant with the contents of the baby's room in my dining room and three rooms of furniture and "stuff" in the baby's (completely unfinished) room.


----------



## mnp13 (Jan 16, 2007)

And today's development... Confirmed asbestos in the attic! So, now they can't just suck up the cellulose and be done with it, we have to have abatement. When we put in the cellulose, we left the vermiculite alone and just covered it. We find out next week if we have asbestos in the plaster as well.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Oh man. What a fluster cup.


----------



## mnp13 (Jan 16, 2007)

I can't imagine what the bills are going to be now....


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Will their insurance cover all this?


----------



## mnp13 (Jan 16, 2007)

Our homeowners covers it, then goes after her insurance for the full amount


----------



## Queef (Jan 26, 2014)

After it's all said and done, a new house would have probably been cheaper. Thank goodness everyone is insured. Sounds like a total gut job/water and mold remediation, etc.


Sent from my iPhone using diychatroom.com


----------



## mnp13 (Jan 16, 2007)

Attic insulation and vermiculite removal $25,000.... starts in about two weeks


----------

